# Speaking of sewers



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Here was part of my day. Got the permit, did a temporary repair, will be installing new sewer later this week after all the locates are done. It also appears that this crap may possibly go under the street.

Why they ever used this crap on sewers is beyond me. Guess the makers of Orangeburg were thinking about our future


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

That stuff is all over the place here. _*CHA-CHING!*_ 
You'd think it would all be replaced by now, but so many homeowners just sell the house and pass the problem on to the next guy until it completely collapses.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

service guy said:


> That stuff is all over the place here. _*CHA-CHING!*_
> You'd think it would all be replaced by now, but so many homeowners just sell the house and pass the problem on to the next guy until it completely collapses.


Back in the day it was the next best thing, just like PEX is today.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

ESPinc said:


> Why they ever used this crap on sewers is beyond me. Guess the makers of Orangeburg were thinking about our future


I was to be the best pipe at the time, no glue required. No lead and oakum.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Back in the day it was the next best thing, just like PEX is today.


Dont forget cell phones and the internet,they will never catch on.
Looks like its gonna be a nice job for ya Esp!!!!!!!Way to go!!!


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

TheThief said:


> Dont forget cell phones and the internet,they will never catch on.


What's your point?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

How old do you think that pipe is ESP? You must admit it worked for a good while.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> What's your point?


The point> Without trying new things no progress is made. In certain times in American history money was tight and alternatives were sought out. Please refrain from posting fictious names refering to me as a thief when I have commited no such act.....its perfectly legal for me to connect to any wifi I please in my local,please refrain from commiting liable.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

TheThief said:


> The point> Without trying new things no progress is made. In certain times in American history money was tight and alternatives were sought out. Please refrain from posting fictious names refering to me as a thief when I have commited no such act.....its perfectly legal for me to connect to any wifi I please in my local,please refrain from commiting liable.


It's libel, and if the shoe fits...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

So ESP how deep is the sewer at the main? What will you replace it with?


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Had a guy tell me that OB was primarly use during the war time because all the metal were going into military equipment

Who da thunk?

Not sure if this is true but it made some since


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

That is what I've been told also. It always made sense to me.






Paul


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

It's was also used as conduit in the empire state building's construction.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

A rough guess the pipe is at least 30-40 years old...

Learn a little bit of plumbing history...
http://www.sewerhistory.org/articles/compon/orangeburg/orangeburg.htm


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Home was built in 1953 and was originally on septic. So my guess is around 45yrs. I believe they gave it around a 50yr life span, so that guess was right.



TheMaster said:


> How old do you think that pipe is ESP? You must admit it worked for a good while.




The sewer is about 2ft down from the house to the sidewalk. The sidewalk is 5ft wide and 2ft from the street. The orangeburg is to the sidewalk and I am waiting on the locates before I dig on the 2ft section. I know the street was widen to a 4 lane a few years back, hope they extended the tap. 

The new sewer will be either sch40 or sch40 foam core, depends on how I feel that day



TheMaster said:


> So ESP how deep is the sewer at the main? What will you replace it with?


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Redwood, 









I like the garbage can theory:laughing: Should of had a hammer test..



Redwood said:


> A rough guess the pipe is at least 30-40 years old...
> 
> Learn a little bit of plumbing history...
> http://www.sewerhistory.org/articles/compon/orangeburg/orangeburg.htm


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Only two feet deep? I would of hand dug it by now and moved on. :laughing:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> Redwood,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was made in New hampshire. It was unclogs great grandfathers company. he was just looking out for his grandson making sure he would have plenty of work in the future.:laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Bollinger plumber said:


> It was made in New hampshire. It was unclogs great grandfathers company. he was just looking out for his grandson making sure he would have plenty of work in the future.:laughing:


Not my Grandfathers mill :laughing: I'm not from these parts. I'm a Massachusetts transplant 
:laughing: Al, I can look out my window and see the plant that made that $hit. :laughing: This picture is from my office window 2 minutes ago








Many of the mill employees took the pipe for their own homes.
Many thanks for that future income :thumbsup: That crap is all over the place here. Mill has been shut down now for 3 years 80% torn down :thumbup:


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

I knew I should have stayed away from this thread... just found my own 180ft run of Orangeburg. gonna go cut in a cleanout and run a camera down it on wednesday. I love uncovering plumbing history.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

TheSkinnyGuy said:


> I knew I should have stayed away from this thread... just found my own 180ft run of Orangeburg. gonna go cut in a cleanout and run a camera down it on wednesday. I love uncovering plumbing history.


 All you'll do is get your push cable all black from the tar! (Ask me how I know!)

Rod it, or dig it!


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

TheSkinnyGuy said:


> I knew I should have stayed away from this thread... just found my own 180ft run of Orangeburg. gonna go cut in a cleanout and run a camera down it on wednesday. I love uncovering plumbing history.


My house sewer line is Transite ... cement & asbestos.

Bet you haven't heard that name for awhile. 

http://www.sewerhistory.org/grfx.htm


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

My childhood home I grew up in was built in 1945 and it has a terra cotta clay sewer 4" with cemented joints. Its 65 years old and still works fine and never gets cleaned out. We sold the house to the neighbors who needed extra room and we do all the plumbing at the house still,they are friends of the family. Its about 2' deep at the house and about 12' at the street over a 40' run,I guess it has alittle fall on it huh? That stuff is good if the roots dont get to it.


----------

